# Corsair H100i regeln



## danielwalki (15. September 2013)

Hallo 
Hab seit ca. 4wochen jetzt ne Corsair H100i. Ich bin im grossen und ganzen auch eigentlich ganz zufrieden nur seitdem ich mein windows vor ca.1 woche neu aufgesetzt habe funktioniert corsair link nicht mehr das Prgramm startet überhaupt nicht mehr und windows meint in der Problemsignatur das irgentwas mit dem Win 32 Scheduler nicht in ordnung wäre. Da ich die Pumpe bzw alle angeschlossenen lüfter auf maximum laufen haben möchte kann ich da einfach das tacho singnal vom mainboard nehmen und die pumpe dreht dann mit 4000rpm ? weil jetzt läuft sie auf 2400rpm und ich doch einen Wärmeunterschied habe wenn sie auf 4000rpm läuft.
Kann ich das so machen oder bin ich voll auf corsair link angewiesen ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. September 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

